# Diodo de potencia



## David07 (Jul 23, 2007)

HOLA  a todos que hacen posible este foro tan importante:
Esta es mi primera participación y con el tiempo espero aportar un granito de arena, pero en esta ocasión necesito de su ayuda:
Para un proyecto de la escuela, debo buscar la forma de* reducir a la mitad la potencia*  que consume un calentador eléctrico sumergible; conectado al voltaje de línea y con una corriente de 6.5 A. La primera idea que se me  ocurrio es usar un "diodo de potencia" pero como en mi ciudad no los venden, una alternativa sería usar un diodo de los que lleva el alternador de coche pero me confunde la información que he encontrado, por un lado dicen que 
el alternador genera una tensión entre 13V 14V y entonces ese es el voltaje que soportaria el diodo; pero por otro lado su hoja de datos dice que su voltaje máximo pico inverso es de 100 V Entonces que voltaje soporta ??? serviria para mi aplicación???
Saludos y gracias


----------



## El nombre (Jul 23, 2007)

Y un tiristor?

Saludos.

PD. Van de muerte


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 23, 2007)

El diodo de coche es de bajo voltaje (100 V o  menos) no te va a andar, el diodo de potencia o el tiristor van a producir una importante carga reactiva en la red de alimentacion electrica.
Yo te aconsejaria un dimmer que por lo menos carga a los semiciclos positivos y negativos por igual. Con este dimmer ajustas la tension de salida (Con carga) para que te la mitad de potencia en el calentador.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/atenuador-dimmer-110-220-voltios-374/


----------



## David07 (Jul 23, 2007)

¿A que te refieres por carga reactiva?
El "calentador eléctrico" tambien he visto que le dicen "resistencia eléctrica de inmersión" pero no lo use pues pense que podria prestarse a confusión.En su empaque dice ser de 1000 Watts.
El dimmer controla la potencia ¿reduciendo al mismo tiempo corriente y voltaje  entregados a la carga?
Saludos


----------



## El nombre (Jul 24, 2007)

AL verdad es que eso de "producir carga reactiva" no tengo ni idea. 
Cuando lo usas en cargas resistivas no produce absolutamente nada, se comporta como un simple diodo. 
Cuando usas cargas inductivas o reactivas... Lógicamente tienes que tomar precauciones.

Saludos

PD. La electrónica es como la mujer: la tienes que tocar bien o no logras nada.
PD2 La electrónica es como el hombre: a poco que toques logras lo que quieres.
PD3 Que simplones somos


----------



## Manonline (Jul 24, 2007)

un dimmer disminuye la tension, por lo tanto, segun Ohm, disminuye la corriente...


----------



## jona (Jul 24, 2007)

hola
una vuelta he usado para hacer un pequeño dimer,por asi llamarlo,un diodo que me reducia a la mitad la luminancia,esto se debe a que el diodo recorta un semi-ciclo,por lo tanto la mitad de la onda senoidal.
el mismo sirve para cargas resistivas,y como el calentador lo es,podrias usar tranquilamente un diodo de las caracteristicas de el consumo de el calentador.
colocale una llave de tres posiciones,apagado,encendido total y encendido medio.
tambien podrias usar un dimer pero el mismo no creo que soporte tanta corriente,y de ser asi lleva mas componentes.
saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 24, 2007)

Carga reactiva por que si pones un diodo consume solamente de un semiciclo, posivo o negativo, esto lo detecta el medidor de consumo electrico como carga reactiva.


----------



## El nombre (Jul 24, 2007)

Issss!! Fogonazo ando algo perdido en el tema.

¿ A que medidor te refieres? La reactiva es el desfase entre intesidad y tension ('fi' si no recuerdo mal)

Si como bien dices se hace circular un semiciclo, Puedes verlo de 2 maneras: en DC y AC.

En los dos casos varía la tensión eficaz. 

Resuelve mis dudas que me lleva loco

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 24, 2007)

Primero y principal "No te vuelvas loco" no vale la pena.

Si tu colocas 1 diodo y lo alimentas con CA consumes corriente de los semiciclo positivos o negativos (Depende el sentido de conexion del diodo).

Si esto lo haces desde una red domiciliaria el que se vuelve loco es el medidor de consumo electrico puesto que interpreta la diferencia entre los 2 semiciclos como si fuera un factor de carga chico, ademas de raro.
En realidad no es el factor de potencia en su concepto de diferencia de face corriente-tension, es la interpretacion que da el medidor, estos estan ajustados para indicar un minimo consumo con cargas resistivas puras, cualquier cosa que no sea esto produce una indicacion de mayor consumo. Claro que esto veneficia a la compania de electricidad.

A otra cosa, en nuestro pais todavia tenemos mayoritariamente medidores electromecanicos
de esos que tienen un disco de aluminio con una bobina voltimetrica y otra amperometria cuanto mayor el desfasaje entre esta mayor velocidad de giro imajinate si a la bobina amperometrica le sumas una cierta componente de CC.

Saludos


----------



## El nombre (Jul 25, 2007)

Veo que voy entendiendo. Igual habría que abrir un nuevo hilo. De esta forma vemos el comportamiento del diodo en corriente alterna.

Dentro de las tres potencias existentes en la red eléctrica el medidor del que disponemos la mayoría en casa no se entera de las potencias que no sean V x I. 
Es decir: pasan de la reactiva, bien sea capacitiva o inductiva (demostrable cuando quieras)

Eso que hace, aparentemente "volverse loco", es la función mecánica (medir potencia eficaz). El problema que tiene es que, si nos fijamos en contador, están verificados para pequeñas intensidades (5, 10, 15A) y hoy por hoy quedan desfasados.

Respecto a que la compañía gana... Los están cambiando por el motivo contrario, tarifican por bajo (a mayor consumo peor tarifican).

Si se coloca un condensador en una vivienda (prueba realizada con uno de 10kVar el medidor  experimenta un pico de consumo al conectarlo desapareciendo este al instante. No se vuelve a mover la compañía no dice nada ya que ayudas a la red a mantener el coseno lo más cerca a 1 (en otros tiempos pagaba al cliente por ello.
Lo que penalizan es el uso de bobinas (motores) Esto tira el coseno al suelo y genera problemas a los demás usuarios. Por ello te coloca un medidor de reactiva y si bajas del 0.95 te penaliza y si es mayor de 1 no cobras (actualmente)
Si consigues alimentación con la colocación de condensadores. La compañía te lo agradece (la estas favoreciendo. Pero no te cobran de más.

Saludos

Moraleja: colócate condensadores en casa y la compañía se favorecerá y tirarás tu dinero. No te cobra de más ni de menos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 25, 2007)

Tu debes tener una compania mas decente que la nuestra, por aqui los medidores nuevos (Grandes consumos o Industriales) tienen integrado un Cofimetro que tambien es leido cuando pasa el sujeto (rebundancia) que lo lee.
Respecto a colocar condensadores aqui es bueno, (pero eso es aqui) incluso existe un cierto beneficio, insisto aqui, que dificilmente lo cubra el gasto de instalacion de los dichosos condensadores. O sea moraleja: estamos mal pero pronto empeoraremos
Me parece que nos hemos salido un poquitin del hilo principal.

Saludos


----------



## David07 (Jul 25, 2007)

Exacto mi idea era tal como dice Jona : el calentador como una simple carga resistiva.
caray! si el factor de potencia solo es importante en  equipos que trabajan con carga reactiva o inductiva (que utilizan una o más bobinas), y "las resistencias puras, como los calentadores eléctricos que emplean resistencia de alambre nicromo (NiCr), tienen carga activa o resistiva y su factor de potencia es igual a 1 por tanto ese valor no se toma en cuenta”... no entiendo como el medidor si:"estan ajustados para indicar un minimo consumo con cargas resistivas puras...¿como es que registra un mayor consumo???
saludos


----------



## El nombre (Jul 26, 2007)

Estooo. No registra más consumo.

El problema principal cuando usas Tiristores (o triacs) son los armónicos que inyectas en la red por motivos del disparo. Es decir: ¿ Como bajar a 1/4 la potencia de esa resistencia? activando el Titistor más tarde.

En fin. Con un simple diodo o un triac no da problemas en cargas resistivas. ( tampoco hay que tener cuidado con la corriente dt)

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 26, 2007)

Me habia ido tan lejos del hilo principal que me olvide de que se trataba, tuve que volver a leer desde el principio.

Una solucion que deja a todos felices (Menos al bolsillo o cartera), un autotransformador con toma central ?


----------



## El nombre (Jul 26, 2007)

Volveriamos a tener el problema de la reactiva.
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 26, 2007)

Le ponemos un capacitor.
Tambien podriamos comprar un calentador mas chico.

Y otra vez nos estamos llendo del hilo (Que lindo !!)

Saludos


----------



## El nombre (Jul 26, 2007)

Socorrooo.. Más pastaaaa!!

Coloca un diodo y dejemos las pruebas para la gaseosa.

Saludos Jona


----------



## jona (Jul 26, 2007)

> Socorrooo.. Más pastaaaa!!
> 
> Coloca un diodo y dejemos las pruebas para la gaseosa.
> 
> Saludos Jona



hola el nombre...
no entiendo que quisiste decir,solo aporte mi idea que funciono en un bombillo de iluminacion,por ende al ser una carga resistiva,podrias usarse tranquilamente en el calentador de el colega.
pero aclaramelo.............quizas meti la pata......ups.


----------



## El nombre (Jul 27, 2007)

Hola Jona

No pasa nada. La respuesta que diste es la más acertada y encima económica. Todas las demás son más caras.

Lo de " saludos Jona" es debido a que fuiste tú el que lo comentó. Además quería saludarte.

Saludos


----------



## jona (Jul 27, 2007)

hola
perdon,quizas me lo tome un poco a pecho,pero era para saber si no meti la pata...
salute El nombre....


----------



## David07 (Jul 27, 2007)

Entonces resumiendo: probar con un diodo de potencia con " las caracteristicas de el consumo de el calentador" que es una carga resistiva ya que "Con un simple diodo o un triac no da problemas en cargas resistivas. "Y la otra alternativa más laboriosa es el dimmer.
Saludos


----------



## jona (Jul 27, 2007)

hola
te doy un ejemplo.
si el calentador consume 6 ampere,ponle un diodo de 6 ampere o mas(si es de mas mejor asi no trabaja al limite)
puesto en serie entre linea de 220 y el calentador deberia ya reducirtelo a la mitad de potencia osea 3 ampere.
la otra forma mas compleja,pero tambien buena,es el dimmer.
te mando una imagen de como conecte la lampara en mi caso,pero de la misma manera conecta tu calentados
saludos y espero que nos cuentes como vas...


----------



## David07 (Jul 28, 2007)

OK!
voy a probar con el diodo de potencia NTE5864.
Por todos sus comentarios aprendí  interesantes aspectos sobre corriente alterna....
Saludos


----------



## El nombre (Jul 29, 2007)

Usar un sistema de seguridad en vuestros diseños. Estos se verán afectados por miles de cosas que pueden o no estar previstas. Dando un margen de seguridad del 20% no fallas nunca. Ejm.:Si tienes un consumo de 1A usa uno de más de 1,2A 

Saludos


----------



## jona (Jul 29, 2007)

hola
coincido con vos El nombre,es mejor colocarle uno que si es de 6 ampere el consumo de el calentador,el diodo sea de por lo menos 8 ampere.
de esta manera no estas tan al limite de la corriente maxima que soportara dicho diodo,preveniendo su destruccion...
el diodo que va a usar el compañero David es de 25 ampere,mas que bien diria,pero el precio entre uno de 10 ampere y 25 ampere variara y mucho.
ademas de que el mismo tendra que ser provisto de un pequeño disipador,ya que el mismo viene con la forma de un tornillo,si no me equivoco

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/N/T/E/5/NTE5864.shtml

saludos


----------



## 207324 (Jul 29, 2007)

Hola muchachos:

Me parce que nos estamos equivocanso: Si ponemos un diodo no logramos tener la mitad de la potencia... Si analizamos la forma de onda resultante vemos que solo logramos un 10 o 20 %

Hay que hcerlo desde otro punto. Como con un triack controlando el angulo de disparo o  algo por el estilo

Saludos!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 29, 2007)

Si es la mitad. Y es el lo mismo que un triac que recorte el 50%, o sea que se dispara en los  picos de voltaje maximo.


----------



## David07 (Ago 2, 2007)

Hola:
Al fin me llego el diodo...y como es la primera vez que trabajo con un diodo con empaque DO4 cabe aqui la pregunta de :
¿Cómo calcular el tamaño del disipador para el diodo? 
Saludos


----------



## jona (Ago 2, 2007)

hola
por lo que veo no te va a disipar mucho,puesto que el diodo que compraste soporta una corriente de 25 ampere,asi que si vos lo haces trabajar con 6 ampere no es mucho,lo mejor seria conectarlo,provar si reduce a la mitad la potencia, y rapido verificar si disipa mucha temperatura.
en ese caso tomar un disipador de aluminio o chapa de aluminio...
saludos y suerte


----------



## J. Valenzuela (Oct 18, 2009)

Manonline dijo:


> un dimmer disminuye la tension, por lo tanto, segun Ohm, disminuye la corriente...



Hola... en este caso particular esto no se puede aplicar, ya que un calentador electrico tiene una potencia nominal, y como P=V.I, entonces I=P/V y acá al disminuir la tensión, y como el sistema tratará de mantener su potencia (P es constante), aumentas el consumo de corriente.

Saludos...


----------



## lfmol (Mar 6, 2012)

Hola a todos!
Esta es la primera vez que escribo en el foro, quería crear un tema pero no sé como hacerlo.
Bueno mi duda concreta es la siguiente, estoy buscando modelos de spice para diodos de potencia, he encontrado varios modelos en irf.com y en onsemi.com, pero cuando busco esos modelos en spice no los encuentro.
Alguien sabe como encontrar modelos en spice de una forma facil?
Saludos,
Luis


----------



## F0T0N (Sep 20, 2016)

esto te puede servir 





saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 21, 2016)

lfmol dijo:


> Bueno mi duda concreta es la siguiente, estoy buscando modelos de spice para diodos de potencia, he encontrado varios modelos en irf.com y en onsemi.com, pero cuando busco esos modelos en spice no los encuentro.
> *Alguien sabe como encontrar modelos en spice de una forma facil?*


Usando *google*???


----------

